# anyone on here race 1/12 scale at rcmadness



## axialcrawler (Nov 29, 2011)

looking for someone who races 1/12 scale at rc madness going to be racing at the jan jam but never been there before need some tips for tires and rollout thanks


----------



## axialcrawler (Nov 29, 2011)

bump anyone anything?


----------

